# Pirates!! Arrggg



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

i am not sure this should be in politics, but I noticed a cruise ship was shot at by a bunch of pirates along the Somolian coast.

I guess the ship rammed a couple of the smaller pirate ships and then they made a run for it.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it was a slow news day. Apparently this happens VERY often over there. Why anyone would choose to cruise in that area is beyond me....

HEres a thought though. Considering crusie ships arent armed, do you suppose they will become more open to law abiding gun owners carrying aboard ship? If you have just 15-20 armed vacationers taking shots at a pirate boat, odds are a few pirates are going to get hit, a few are going to die, and maybe, just maybe, the attacks will decrease?

Nah, nevermind. Big buisness would never allow it...


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive been wondering if it's legal to conceal on a cruise ship. Anybody know??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gotta admit that it would be fun to sit on the upper deck hottub flinging rifle shells while peering through a high powered scope.

Even if you could get a couple, I bet that would make them think twice about messing with a cruise liner.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Boy, that could be a whole new marketing tool!

The pirate hunting cruise! Get a cruise ship full of people willing to pay for a good time AND take shots at pirate vessels. I wonder if the pirates would think twice about even attempting an assualt if they new the boat was potentially full of people actually hoping for an attack!

I know, its a little morbid. Im in a morbid mood today, freakin toothache!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gun Owner: I would try something like that.

I know that sounds terrible and I may get blasted about taking a human life and having to deal with that, but I have to honestly say that I really don't think of it like that when I think of the harm these people do to others. They shouldn't exist anyway.

P.S. I hope this above statement doesn't kill my chances at being Governor someday.


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

live2hunt, you have my vote for govenor! :rollin:


----------

